# New n nervous



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi I'm Hayley. Diagnosed via blood test that I'm t2. Found out today n to see gp Friday. Spent hours on research tonight and I'm just so confused !!!!!


----------



## Drummer (Mar 25, 2021)

What is the difficulty?


----------



## Ljc (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi @Hayleykjjt , welcome to the forum.
The trouble with researching about diabetes is .
Their is a lot of misinformation out there.
Their are many different types of diabetes which need different treatment.
And sadly a lot of conmen too who would be delighted to part you from your hard earned dosh.

However you have now found us.  So please pick our brains, we’ll do our best to help based on what worked for us.

What is confusing you?

I guess One of the things you are thinking is , what on Earth can I eat.
Well the great news is, we get to eat good tasty meals etc, not rabbit food .

We are fine with protein in all it’s forms and providing we don’t have a condition that requires us to cut down ie heart problems good  fats are fine too .

For the time being cut down a bit on the starchy carbohydrates, please don’t go mad on this as you need to reduce your blood glucose (BGs) gradually else you can get some unpleasant symptoms esp with your eyes


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for the reply x yeah basically what I can and can't have etc. Can I have alcohol still? Can I have chocolate still? Trivial I know but just have no idea on the Do' s n donts!!!


----------



## Ljc (Mar 25, 2021)

No it not trivial at all.
Dark chocolate 85% ish is better than milk choc but not a whole bar , just one or two squares .
What is your preferred tipple .


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey x I'm a lager drinker however I know that's off the table now!!! Kinda pleased about the choc as I love dark choccie!!! Thank you for your response - got a lot of learning to Do!! X


----------



## adrian1der (Mar 25, 2021)

I still enjoy a glass of wine and the occasional G&T. Sometimes more than one


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 25, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> Hey x I'm a lager drinker however I know that's off the table now!!! Kinda pleased about the choc as I love dark choccie!!! Thank you for your response - got a lot of learning to Do!! X


Like everything else it's a case of moderation.  There is no need what so ever not to have a glass of lager.


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 25, 2021)

What would be an ok amount of it to have? I'm sure I'll be ok once I've got things into action!!! Just loads of info isn't there . Thank you for replying. Helps knowing that people will offer help and advice and I hope i will be able to do the same once I'm more educates in this. X


----------



## helli (Mar 25, 2021)

The very important thing to remember is that we are all different. Some people can tolerate more carbs than others. 
Many people when first diagnosed with type 2 get a blood glucose meter to measure what impact different food have on their blood sugars. 
Other people's experience can be useful guidance but they may be more or less tolerant than you.


----------



## adrian1der (Mar 25, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> What would be an ok amount of it to have? I'm sure I'll be ok once I've got things into action!!! Just loads of info isn't there . Thank you for replying. Helps knowing that people will offer help and advice and I hope i will be able to do the same once I'm more educates in this. X


I would test and see how the carbs impact your BG. It looks like a pint of larger is between 10 and 15g of carbs. A glass of dry wine has <4g.


----------



## Lisa1301 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> Hi I'm Hayley. Diagnosed via blood test that I'm t2. Found out today n to see gp Friday. Spent hours on research tonight and I'm just so confused !!!!!


Hi Hayley. I'm exactly the same. Diagnosed today and finding it very overwhelming.


----------



## adrian1der (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi @Lisa1301 and welcome. If you fancy it please start another thread in the Newbies Say Hello section so the replies don't get muddled


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi @Lisa1301 and @Hayleykjjt, welcome to the forum.

First, the important thing is to know your HbA1c results, and to ask your GP/nurse/whatever to give them to you. If the number is above 48 then you have a diagnosis of diabetes. Depending on how high the number is, or how low, you could well improve things by tweaking your meals a little.

Do ask any questions you like, and we'll be happy to help.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello and welcome.  Now is the time to be having anything you want, just test before and after. You'll soon find out if you can have it on a regular basis. It's all about common sense. (I don't have any common sense so ignore my posts).


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 25, 2021)

Lisa1301 said:


> Hi Hayley. I'm exactly the same. Diagnosed today and finding it very overwhelming.


It is very overwhelming beaut x just don't know what to think x


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 25, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> Hi @Lisa1301 and @Hayleykjjt, welcome to the forum.
> 
> First, the important thing is to know your HbA1c results, and to ask your GP/nurse/whatever to give them to you. If the number is above 48 then you have a diagnosis of diabetes. Depending on how high the number is, or how low, you could well improve things by tweaking your meals a little.
> 
> Do ask any questions you like, and we'll be happy to help.


Thank you for that x I'll be sure to ask that tomorrow x


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 25, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> Thank you for that x I'll be sure to ask that tomorrow x


Cam you please explain that to me. I'm very confused by all the numbers!! Like if it's over 48 but see things like 5.6? I'm really confused as to how it all works and what it all means xx so sorry for all the questions x


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 25, 2021)

Ah sorry - yes, one is in old money (so to speak) which is the 5.6, the other is in the current usage, although you do get people including doctors using both. For example, I've listed my last few results under my message, so last year my test result was 37, or 5.5 in the old system. It doesn't *quite* work out exactly, but if you look at my other results you should get the idea. From 42 - 48 is now considered to be 'pre-diabetic' and if you are over 48 that gets you a diagnosis of diabetes.

Just to add that some folk here were in high numbers - even into 3 figures - and have managed to get good control, so don't worry, we'll be more than happy to help as we've all been where you are now


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 25, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> Ah sorry - yes, one is in old money (so to speak) which is the 5.6, the other is in the current usage, although you do get people including doctors using both. For example, I've listed my last few results under my message, so last year my test result was 37, or 5.5 in the old system. It doesn't *quite* work out exactly, but if you look at my other results you should get the idea. From 42 - 48 is now considered to be 'pre-diabetic' and if you are over 48 that gets you a diagnosis of diabetes.


So until.i get my numbers tomorrow, i may still be safe?!!!


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh yes, don't worry, it's best to take things one step at a time anyway, so get your numbers and let us know. We can then be in a better position to help.


----------



## adrian1der (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi @Hayleykjjt There might be more confusion here. The HbA1c is an average over a roughly three month period. It measures glucose bound to your red blood cells which live for around 3 months. This is usually given as a number like 48. Then there is a finger prick test which measures your blood glucose at a moment in time. This will return a number like 5.6 as the units are different and they measure different things. Then there is the old % way of giving an HbA1c which is what is in @Pine Marten signature.


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 25, 2021)

Will the gp give me a finger prick device to start with or is that at a later time? Thank you so much for all this help and advice xx


----------



## adrian1der (Mar 25, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> Will the gp give me a finger prick device to start with or is that at a later time? Thank you so much for all this help and advice xx


Unless you go on insulin then no is almost certainly the answer. If it is then I would strongly recommend self funding


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 25, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> Unless you go on insulin then no is almost certainly the answer. If it is then I would strongly recommend self funding


So how do you know you are going in the right direction if not tested each day? My head is like a washing machine at the min!!! Just whizzing around with so much in it!!! You guys are fantastic xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> So how do you know you are going in the right direction if not tested each day? My head is like a washing machine at the min!!! Just whizzing around with so much in it!!! You guys are fantastic xx



There is reluctance from many GPs to give out BG monitors unless people are on meds which can cause hypos. Partly this is down to prescribing cost. But there is some research that shows that people get depressed or anxious or confused by numbers they don’t like and/or don’t understand.

BUT

That same research also admits that there is a part of the T2 population (a very large part if this forum is anything to go by!) who are actively interested in seeing what effect different foods have on their BG, and to actively use the results to improve their BG outcomes.

There are obvious things like cakes, biscuits, sweets and sugary drinks that you will want to cut out straight away, you might be surprised how much *all* carbohydrate affects your BG levels, including rice, pasta, potatoes, bread, pastry, grains, cereals and many fruits.

You can use a BG meter, taking a reading before and again 2hrs after eating, to see what the differences are, to identify any types or amounts carbs that seem to be raising your BG a lot (initially in a way the numbers themselves matter less than the differences between them). 

Once you can see how you respond to different meals you can begin experimenting to aim for a rise of 2-3mmol/L or less by reducing portion size of carbs or trying different types (sometimes just having the same things at a different time of day makes a difference). You’ll be gradually tweaking and tailoring your meals and snacks to find a way of eating that suits your tastebuds, your waistline and your BG levels 

If you are interested in this approach you may find test-review-adjust by Alan S a helpful framework.

The most affordable meters members here have found are the SD Gluco Navii or the Spirit Tee2 - which both have test strips at around £8 for 50

Hope the chat with your nurse goes well. Come back to us with any questions and to let us know how it went.


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 26, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> So how do you know you are going in the right direction if not tested each day? My head is like a washing machine at the min!!! Just whizzing around with so much in it!!! You guys are fantastic xx


Exactly! I agree with the advice above from @everydayupsanddowns, and it's often a matter of cost unfortunately that GPs are reluctant to give out meters. But you are absolutely right, you don't know if you're going in the right direction if you don't test - it's like driving a car blindfold.

When I first started testing I found it very interesting to see the different effects that different foods had, and often not what you might expect. I found that certain gravy granules sent my numbers up, so we started making our own gravy. Pastry really sent my numbers up, so pies had to go too...

On the other hand I found that chocolate eclairs from Tesco were pretty good - presumably because the pastry is very light  ....so it really is a matter of test and see what happens.


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 26, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> There is reluctance from many GPs to give out BG monitors unless people are on meds which can cause hypos. Partly this is down to prescribing cost. But there is some research that shows that people get depressed or anxious or confused by numbers they don’t like and/or don’t understand.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Hey x thanks for the reply. Been and my HbA1c is 67 so on metformin gotta have bloods took again etc - so.much info all at once !! Xx


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> On the other hand I found that chocolate eclairs from Tesco were pretty good - presumably because the pastry is very light  ....so it really is a matter of test and see what happens.


Well so did I - but you know what?  Those from Morrisons actually taste better!  We have found over the last year that Tesco's ones usually taste of cardboard - weird -  whereas the M's ones don't seem to absorb the flavour of their boxes.


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey everyone xx I've ordered a monitor thing but was wondering what is the best time of the day to do the test? I really have no idea what im doing - doc just gave me tablets n off I went xx


----------



## adrian1der (Mar 26, 2021)

First thing in the morning will give you an approximate fasting level. Then test before food and two hours afterwards. Ideally you are looking for no more than a rise of 2 and below 8 if I remember correctly two hours after eating. I know it seems like a lot but you will soon get to know what ingredients you can, and can't tolerate


----------



## adrian1der (Mar 26, 2021)

Normal blood sugar ranges and blood sugar ranges for adults and children with type 1 diabetes, type 2 diabetes and blood sugar ranges to determine people with diabetes.
					

Understanding blood glucose level ranges can be a key part of diabetes self-management. This page states ‘normal’ blood sugar ranges and blood sugar ranges for adults and children with type 1 diabetes, type 2 diabetes and blood sugar ranges to determine people with diabetes. If a person with...




					www.diabetes.co.uk
				



will help


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank You so much for this xx my HbA1c was 67 x


----------



## adrian1der (Mar 26, 2021)

About where I started as well....


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 26, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> About where I started as well....


You have been very helpful so thank you xx


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> You have been very helpful so thank you xx


It does become easier .. just takes time and patience


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> I've ordered a monitor thing but was wondering what is the best time of the day to do the test?



Check immediately before eating, and 2hrs after the first bite.

I made more suggestions in my earlier post here https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/new-n-nervous.92249/page-2#post-1054448


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 27, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Well so did I - but you know what?  Those from Morrisons actually taste better!  We have found over the last year that Tesco's ones usually taste of cardboard - weird -  whereas the M's ones don't seem to absorb the flavour of their boxes.


Interesting. We haven't been in Morrisons for quite a while, the queues got very long and I always found our branch rather depressing. Might bear it in mind though.


----------



## karelizco (Mar 27, 2021)

Hayleykjjt said:


> Thank You so much for this xx my HbA1c was 67 x


Hi Hayley, I was diagnosed as T2 3 days before Christmas boo sucks to that!!.  I have been on a journey of discovery too and this forum has been so helpful.  I did get a finger prick monitor and its been really helpful, its amazing what foods shoot my glucose up and others (like wholemeal pasta and rye bread) which doesnt.  There is a tesco Rye Sourdough bread which is very low in sugar which I love.  You will learn over time what works for you.  I havent had a very helpful nurse either but was put on metformin 1000 ml and with lower sugar foods and a little more excercise I am hopefully affecting change.  I am having my 3 month check next week and Im hoping that my results will have come down from 61!  We are all here for you if you have any questions, Im still learning but there are others as you can see from above that are far more experienced.


----------



## Hayleykjjt (Mar 27, 2021)

karelizco said:


> Hi Hayley, I was diagnosed as T2 3 days before Christmas boo sucks to that!!.  I have been on a journey of discovery too and this forum has been so helpful.  I did get a finger prick monitor and its been really helpful, its amazing what foods shoot my glucose up and others (like wholemeal pasta and rye bread) which doesnt.  There is a tesco Rye Sourdough bread which is very low in sugar which I love.  You will learn over time what works for you.  I havent had a very helpful nurse either but was put on metformin 1000 ml and with lower sugar foods and a little more excercise I am hopefully affecting change.  I am having my 3 month check next week and Im hoping that my results will have come down from 61!  We are all here for you if you have any questions, Im still learning but there are others as you can see from above that are far more experienced.


Thank you xx it's such a comfort to be on here xx I hope your levels come down at next check up. Xx


----------

